# Can you identify this word?



## MiloM

Hello,

 This image is of Korean calligraphy, and I was wondering if anyone could identify the word in it? If so, how easy was it to read?






Thanks,
  Milo


----------



## cherine

I hi,

I believe it's 얌체, which Google translates as "humble".
And it was not too hard to read (unless I've misread it of course  ).


----------



## lkjhg811

That word is "얌체", which means roughly "selfish and crafty person".
It is easy for me to read it. However, it may well be difficult for Korean learners to read it.


----------

